# What to Feed?



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

We got 2 does for 4-h yesterday. I really do not know what to feed them. I have heard that you do not give them much hay. How much grain should they be getting everyday? Do I always have grain out or do I break the feedings up throughout the day? How much hay should they be getting? Is it best for them to be out in a pasture all day or to keep them in a stall and be exercised few times a day? We are completely new to the 4-h aspect of goats, so any help is appreciated!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry I am no help, we're still learning ourselves. I know there are members who are a great help, and will be able to answer your questions better than me.

But, this is what we are doing so far....

We have 3 doelings we kidded that are 2 months/almost 2 months old <not planning to wean anytime soon>.
2 doelings that are about 4 months old now that we bought last week

1 of our doelings needs more filling out - she's the oldest but didn't start eating grain until about 3 weeks ago, so she's behind, she's also long bodied, so still needs time to grow some width.

The new doelings were not raised to be 'show' animals specifically so they need more gain along the midsection. The oldest one needs it moreso.

We have them on a 16% medicated pelleted feed which they really like compared to a 15% sweet feed we just switched them from.

I feed the doelings who are with their mama's 2x a day, but I put down a lot so it lasts through the day and night.
They also have clover hay in their creep area at all times. They graze and browse with their moms.

The 2 new doelings are in a pen seperated from the others during the day, and a stall at night. 
We try to make sure they ALWAYS have grain in their feeder, and we also give them alfalfa pellets. They are eating much better now than in the past days, and usually when I go out their feeder is empty or nearly empty. 
To balance things out we do give hay, in fact they have hay available 24 hours a day. They typically eat more hay at night in their stall than during the day. We give clover hay, which everyone loves.

The doelings still on their mama protest alfalfa pellets...brats...lol

Next week I plan to add in some animax which is very similar to calf manna. I can buy it by the lb. at the feed store here vs. having to buy a whole bag of calf manna.

I believe you want to get up to at least 18% protein a day.

We'll also be trying BOSS as well, that is if the girls take to it. So far the new girls won't touch BOSS, so I quit adding it into their feed.
Haven't tried it on the younger does yet.

It's all a big learning experience that's for sure. And I am lousy at numbers, so trying to figure out how much of this and that can be a headache.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This is a good place to look at. This is the kind of feed I give my meat goats. I am not saying I 100% follow it but I come close.
http://www.admani.com/Goat/Goat%20Feedi ... gement.htm
Now that you have seen that awesome chart and all I will tell you what I am doing right now.

Pen 1 has three 4 month old does, one 6 week old doe, and one 6 week old buck. They are getting an 18% meat makers goat feed with decox in it for cocci prevention. I have worked them up to full feed. You want to have the biggest best doe in the class. You are raising meat goats and so in the meat industry you want fast growing goats so you can turn a profit fast. Now by saying that you want the biggest does you also have to remember I am not just talking in height. You also want them to be long and wide as well. Full feed will help them with getting all the protein they need to grow. Now I also feel pasture helps them grow alot as well so I would let them free range. Right now my 6 week old kids can get threw the fence so pen 1 does not get unsupervised field time. I also let them have as much hay as they want.

Pen 2 has two market wethers and one breeding buck. all 3 are 4-5 months old. This pen is kind of a challenge, I need to keep the wethers on a little diet because they are huge but I want the buck to keep growing. I can't keep the buck with the does so I have to pull him out at feeding time to give him extra. The wethers and buck only get about 1 quart of 16% meat makers goat feed with decox for cocci prevention morning and night split between all 3. Then I pull the buck out and feed him more. I am going to work him up to as much as he wants up to 2 pounds a day. They also get 1 section of hay morning and night. I know I have been told wethers should not get hay but I still give mine hay. They need the roughage and I dont think it really hurts them in any way. But we are also in it for the fun and responsibility not just to win. They do not however get hay the day of the show if it is a night show, or the night before and day of show if it is a morning show. That way I can get rid of their hay bellies.

I hope that helps some.If you have any questions just ask.


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you guys so much for your help! :thumb: Roger: that chart is great, thanks for sharing that it helps a lot! They will be put on 16% show feed(free choice) and they are already on pasture for a lot of the day. I want them to grow out right because I will be keeping them as breeding does.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good I am glad it helped you. Good luck with the does and don't forget to post pictures every once in a while.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great advice given.... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Great link. We are feeding 16% medicated pelleted feed to everyone now, the 4-H does love it. I creep feed everyone, so that they always have access to feed, and there is hay available 24-7 as well. I've slowly been adding in animax which is like calf manna.
Problem we are having is trying to build up the new girls. They are sunken in, and I don't know what I should do to get the nice round look to them.
They don't like BOSS, they do like the animax mixed in, and I do give them some alfalfa pellets every day too.

Thinking maybe I should add in beet pulp? We are getting ready to worm everyone and will worm everyone so if that is an issue it will take care of it. They were wormed when we got them, but I can only imagine what the stress of moving and getting used to our meannie goats has done to them.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 14, 2012)

That sounds just like the way we are feeding the market wethers, I go give them some hay at night and during the day I turn them out and let them browse. They like to run and jump on the rocks and I think that helps in getting them fit. 
I feed Animax too, and I did have them on alfalfa pellets but took them off so they'd eat more Developer and Animax. I also thought of giving them beet pulp, any thoughts on that? I am only concerned about the one not making weight, I posted about him on another thread.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We're just feeding the 16% pellets and animax, hay at night and browse/grass. I'm seeing a bit of improvement, but not as fast as I'd hoped.

The new girls seem to like the beet pulp enough to consume a TINY bit of it, but otherwise, it was a waste of $$$ for the kids, but at least my adult does will eat it, heh.

I think I am going to buy some alfalfa hay for the new girls to help fill them out before a show. Another doe we have could use some, but she eats w/her sister who does NOT need anything...she's a chunk and looks preggo at the end of the day...LOL
We just can't seem to get them filled out in the mid section, they eat very well, wormed and will be wormed a 2nd dose tomorrow. Not sure what we're doing wrong at this point.

SDBoer - I'm not any help, but as I said our girls hated it, I tried and tried to push the beet pulp, but the younger 3 absolutely loathed the stuff and would pick every morsel of grain carefully to avoid it. After a week or so, I have finally cut it out of their feed so they just get grain <1 we pull out and give 1/2 cup animax every day>. I still mix it in the other 2 girls feed, but end up having to give the adults whatever they decide to waste. I call my adult does the garbage disposal...we have one that will eat anything LOL
What about as someone else suggested on the other thread, giving hay? At least goats like hay so you wouldn't be wasting $$ if he doesn't like the beet pulp. Or maybe you can find some way to make the beet pulp more appetizing, like using some molasses? I know when we mixed it in with sweet feed our goats all loved it, but with pellets, it must be very bland.

I think I'm going to buy some alfalfa though, give that a try. My kids have their first show in about 5 weeks, so we still have some time.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, if you think about it, I wouldn't want to eat beet pulp either! I have people tell me their horses loved it too, I tried it on one who really needed weight and it was nothing but a big mess. So maybe I'll pass on that. There is a natural goat feed made here locally that has rice bran and beet pulp in it, along with timothy and alfalfa. So maybe that's a good thing to add to their ration. 
I wonder the same thing, what are we doing wrong? If these weren't the market goats, they'd be fat as pigs! I told the kids they shouldn't chose so soon, let them grow and who ever is the biggest pig and gets the biggest. TAKE HIM! LOL!


----------



## gatorgirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I reviewed the link, but the only guide was for MEAT goats? Do you all follow this same schedule for DAIRY goats as well? We are picking up 2 Dairy doelings this weekend and were wondering the same thing.


----------

